# 012 Tally



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All done! Out of 7 does one horrendous kidding.  Lost all 3 in utero (2B 1D) the rest smooth sailing.

Mys Livewire 1B. His future is herd sire at dairy farm when weaned! :leap: 
sister Mys Topline 3D one B, lost one D shortly after birth.

Sissy 1D 1B, deposit on him. Retaining D
half sister Nanette 3D 1B, one D sold

Shotgun 2D
Mys Tess 3B

Two B will go to someone elses freezer as a trade for breeding. So you might say I have 4 D available & 1B


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about the loss...  

But it is looking up for the rest...... that is good... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I too am sorry about the loses Nancy, but sounds like everyone else is doing fine! Congrats on all the new kids!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im afraid the one who didnt do well needs to go. Last yr for some reason she didnt get the firstborn positioned right. He was breech & a real bear to pull.
Her first kidding went fine, but maybe she just doesnt isnt wide enough through the pelvis. Either that or breed her to a Nubian?
She's one of the nicer show does but if she's going to have problems like this...
I always say it's a fluke when something like this happens, that it'll never happen again. It's one thing to lose a kid or two but those guys were darn near impossible to get out and her recovery was touch & go for several days.
I have other does who are big as hotels in there!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is hard to decide who has to go. My best show doe had a c-section her first year because she was not wide enough and this year was fine but for your doe having problems twice it might just be time to let her go. All the rest of your kiddings seemed to go well. Good luck with all those kids.


----------

